# Wühlmaus/Nager am Teich loswerden - Löcher in Folie



## Heth6 (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe zwei Teiche bei mir auf dem Grundstück. Einer ist ca. 4 x 2,5 Meter und 1,8m tief und der andere 3 x 2 Meter und 0,8m tief.

Vor ca. 4 Wochen habe ich am großen Teich, die Folie ist hier aus Epdm, ein Loch festgestellt. Dachte erst es wäre durch den Winter entstanden. Das habe ich dann geflickt. Keine drei Tage später dann knapp neben dem anderen Loch, ein neues. Diesmal aber viel größer: ca. 4 x 4cm.
Das Loch war richtig reingefressen, da die Folie an der Stelle einfach weg war und der Rand abgeknabbert aussah. Beide Löcher etwa 20cm unter der Oberfläche, dh. es trat sofort Wasser aus und Lief ind Erdreich.

Gestern entdecke ich dann am kleinen Teich zwei neue Löcher, beide ca 2x2 / 3x 2cm groß und auch richtig reingefressen, dh. keine Spur von dem Rest der Folie. Die Löcher sind beide etwa 10cm unter der normalen Wasseroberfläche.

Heute sehe ich dann am großen Teich auch wieder ein neues Loch - ich glaub ich spinne!

Ich brauche dringend Tipps, wie ich dieses Nagetier loswerde!

Ich habe eine Maulwurfsschere besorgt, aber die Gänge liegen nirgends frei, außer an den Stellen, die durch Wassereinbruch schonmal geflutet wurden. 

Zudem habe ich im Gang ne Mausefalle mit nem Stück Apfel aufgestellt.

Mein großer Teich verliert schon wieder Wasser. Zwar wenig, ca. 1cm seit heute morgen, aber vielleicht knabbert das Tier ja noch irgendwo herum.

Ich habe echt Angst, dass ich eines morgens aufwache - und beide Teiche sind leer und die Fische liegen auf dem Trockenen.


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wühlmaus/Nager am Teich loswerden - Löcher in Folie*

Hi Heth
Weißt Du was eine Stinkbombe ist?
Eine Wunderkerze fett ummantelt mit Plastikfolie,lass oben das erste Stück frei, zum besseren anzünden. Es sollte nicht brennen, es soll schmoken. Am besten Du probierst es erstmal an der Frischen Luft aus.Also Folie rum, mit Draht fixiert, und wenn es brennen will auspusten, rein in die Gänge und Stein drauf. Sollte der Qualm an einer anderen Stelle austreten wieder zumachen,Stein rauf.Dieser stinkende Qualm verfängt sich in den kleinen Wurzeln und hällt den Geruch bis zu vier Monaten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Hossi2 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wühlmaus/Nager am Teich loswerden - Löcher in Folie*

Habe scheinbar ein ähnliches Problem. Sind vor 3 Wochen in Urlaub gefahren. Nach einer Woche rief mein Schwiegervater an und teilte mir mit, dass mein Teich fast leer war :shock.

Er hat den Filter abgestellt und siehe da: der Wasserstand stieg wieder an.

Habe das Loch relativ schnell gefunden. Gänge habe ich noch keine entdeckt, werde aber nochmal genauer suchen. 

Falls es Wühlmäuse sind, gibt es ein effektives Mittelchen in Granulatform. Ich schau mal nach, wie es heißt und poste es dann. Man muss beim Kauf jedoch seine Adresse angeben und dafür unterschreiben (wegen den Maulwürfen, die man ja nicht vergasen darf). Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren eine massive Wühlmausplage im Garten. Mit dem Zeugs war die Plage innerhalb einer Woche beseitigt.

Gruß
Hossi


----------



## Thoma (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wühlmaus/Nager am Teich loswerden - Löcher in Folie*

Oje, das Problem kenn ich!
Ich hatte vor Jahren auch ne Wühlmaus im Garten.

Hab auch alle möglichen und unmöglichen Versuche unternommen, aber das Vieh ließ sich durch nichts beirren und vertreiben. Bis ich ins Waffengeschäft ging und mir einen Selbstschußapparat samt Munition besorgte, den buddelte ich an einem Ausgang ein und wartete ab. Nach paar Tagen ging das Ding plötzlich los, das Vieh hat sich selbst erschoßen.....
Seitdem is Ruhe.
Du mußt halt, wenn Kinder da sind aufpassen, is zwar keine scharfe Munition, sondern nur Luftdruck (dadurch zerreißt es dem Tier die Lunge) aber Trotzdem.
Kostete mit Munition so um die 50,-€
Für mich das effektivste was es gibt!

Viel Erfolg, Thomas


----------



## Limnos (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wühlmaus/Nager am Teich loswerden - Löcher in Folie*

Hi

Diese Löcher stammen kaum vom Maulwurf, sondern von Wühlmäusen.Maulwurfsgänge sind meist tiefer. Wühlmausgänge im Bereich der Pflanzenwurzeln, von denen sie leben. M.E. ist ein Maulwurf technisch auch nicht in der Lage, Folie zu zerbeißen, aber Nager können das.Wenn man sie mit einer Falle fangen will, sollte man die mit Mohrrüben bestücken und nur mit Gartenhandschuhen anfassen. Wühlmäuse benutzen Gänge meist nur einmal, Erst wenn etwas nachgewachsen ist oder mit Duft lockt, wird es für sie interessant, noch mal dort nachzusehen. Günstig ist eine Stelle dicht unter der Erdoberfläche, die man nach Einlegen der Falle mit einer Platte zudeckt und täglich kontrolliert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

